# U.K. Bankruptcy covers Spain?



## fisherslamanga (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

Do you know that if you go bankrupt in the United Kingdom, it also covers Spain, under the European Treaty!!

Fishman


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

fisherslamanga said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know that if you go bankrupt in the United Kingdom, it also covers Spain, under the European Treaty!!
> 
> Fishman


I don't have a vast knowledge on this but it is my belief that a bankruptcy in the UK will cover your debt in Spain as wells the UK (if that is what your question is)?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

And so it should be to be honest!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It would show up on a credit search. Credit agencies use your credit trail 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fisherslamanga said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know that if you go bankrupt in the United Kingdom, it also covers Spain, under the European Treaty!!
> 
> Fishman



It's not that straightforward, though.
In order to file for bankruptcy you obviously must be physically present in the UK.
If you can prove you are not resident in the UK you cannot be the subject of a County Court Judgment which usually precedes a petition for bankruptcy.
If you already are subject to a CCJ you can be pursued in Spain via a mechanism known as the European Payment Order which can be applied in all EU states.
I would be interested to know which 'European Treaty' the OP refers to as not all EU states have the same bankruptcy procedures as the UK.

I have no personal experience of any such proceedings but have knowledge of people who have undergone UK bankruptcy through business failure.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mambados said:


> That's not the worst. The worst would be carried over to Italy, Portugal, Greec


I think the OP is referring to personal bankruptcy.


----------

